# Your 'other' fosters?



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I foster/rehab critters sometimes. Just thought I'd share some of them. Feel free to post yours! 

9'-10' RTB listed for 'free' on craigslist. I went and picked her up to find she was sick.. She's now named Eve and is very happily spoiled in her new home. She was the most puppy dog tame snake I've ever had the pleasure to work with - Uhh, my niece in the picture didn't feel the same. 









My little boy, "Bonzai", though he only came to "Squir". lol! He was a lot of fun. 









And this poor baby squirrel who fell from pretty high during a wind storm. She survived, though. 









An itty bitty possum who found me, literally. His head was the biggest thing on him.









Monkey the baby raccoon. The neighbors trapped his momma and heard him screaming two days later, he was so frantic, and dehydrated and scared.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

This is lovely! I also rescue animals mainly battery farm hens and ducks, but have other animals from rescues, it's such a pleasure to have them, watching them turn from scared little things to such happy tame animals, I absolutely love it, your doing an amazing thing, keep it up  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

At my parent's house I use to foster opossums all the time! We lived on a river and the road in front of our house was littered very often with mommas killed by cars. We had six different litters find their way into our house, scared and starving, while I was in high school. Almost all of them made it and were returned to a wooded area near our home but further away from housing and traffic. I wish I had the resources/ability to keep doing stuff like that but I live in the big bad city now and we don't come across many wild animals. Or any animals at all. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I know what you mean, It's very rare we have animals turn up needing help, we usually go out and find them haha, the latest one we had was a silky cockerel chick, we've named him jasper and is a lovely little boy so sweet, and is best friends with our rescued pooch Ellie,






it's unbelievably rewarding don't you think? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

